# Went to the gyno today



## sherri (Sep 7, 2004)

I went to see my gyno today and had a vaginal ultrasound and he said he thinks that I have endometriosis. He is wanting me to have laproscopy done and I was wondering if anyone has ever had this and if there is a real purpose to it? It's not like I am in a lot of pain with endo or anything, so I was just curious.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi SherriThis here (http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...mp;#entry724454) may answer your question...


----------

